# TTRS OPF - Warranty Issues - Suspension creaks/ knocks ?



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi guys,

I collected my 19' Nardo RS in late July, and it has been great aside from being a tad quieter than id hoped! :roll: Anyway, a couple of weeks ago i noticed some issues, ive only done around 2000mls so far.

Whilst moving very slowly i get a groaning/ creaking/ knocking from the front of the car, i cant tell which side as i only sit on the right obviously. I have also felt this whilst stationary and dry steering left and right, lock to lock, I have done some homework, and looking online i have seen others with similar issues on older cars, on youtube there are several videos with MK2 owners posting the same. The fix seems to have been replacing the top mounts, this tends to be with them wearing out on older cars. Mine is obvs new.

I have seen other threads in the forum talking about older models discussing the same thing including the steering rack

For reference the videos on youtube:










Audi have replaced the top mounts, and this hasnt fixed the problem, they seem to be at a loss and are suggesting giving it back to me clueless, which im not too pleased with.

Im wondering if anyone has experienced this or knows of a fix.

Also a picture of the car for everyones pleasure


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

sounds like could be a broken spring had a nearly new scirocco r do the same thing very end of the spring broke so you couldn't see it without a mirror rattling around in the cup and made it squeak driving around.


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

lovelly car by the way tts look a lot better with fixed rear spoiler.mk2 tts had them why did they change it to retractable


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

The creaking was probably your front number plate falling off


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

credy68 said:


> sounds like could be a broken spring had a nearly new scirocco r do the same thing very end of the spring broke so you couldn't see it without a mirror rattling around in the cup and made it squeak driving around.


Appreciate your idea, Audi have had it apart and checked over all the suspension components as well as replacing the top mounts.

I understand people have replaced the sub frame bolts on MK2 cars and resolved the issue, so i will be checking those next.


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

NP46 said:


> The creaking was probably your front number plate falling off


It lives on the car daily, im not one for driving around without a plate. I use Twist n fix plate holders! Great if you like the naked front look for photos, easy to remove in a matter of seconds!


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

credy68 said:


> lovelly car by the way tts look a lot better with fixed rear spoiler.mk2 tts had them why did they change it to retractable


Sorry i have no clue, this is a TTRS, as far as i am aware the RS has always had a fixed spoiler, the TTS has always had a retractable one aside from the new black editions!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

credy68 said:


> lovelly car by the way tts look a lot better with fixed rear spoiler.mk2 tts had them why did they change it to retractable


Only Mk2 TTS to get a fixed spoiler was the 2014 limited edition. All the rest had pop up spoilers like the Mk3.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

jonnyfRS said:


> Appreciate your idea, Audi have had it apart and checked over all the suspension components as well as replacing the top mounts.
> 
> I understand people have replaced the sub frame bolts on MK2 cars and resolved the issue, so i will be checking those next.


If Audi have checked it over, you'd hope there's nothing catastrophic going on.

I used to get a bit of a clunk when maneuvering at slow speeds, and feel it through the wheel, usually pulling out of a tight driveway in the morning. I had the front subframe insert kit fitted along with new bolts when it came off to fit my downpipe, after that it never occurred again, so presume that was the culprit in my case.

I still get a bit of creaking on turning at slow speed very occasionally, but no feel through the steering wheel, this is with MSS springs.


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

ross_t_boss said:


> jonnyfRS said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate your idea, Audi have had it apart and checked over all the suspension components as well as replacing the top mounts.
> ...


Thanks for the input,

It definitely seems the subframe has been the culprit for lots of others!


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

I stopped being so lazy and have attached a video, this is not necessarily happening all the time, it was particularly bad this day hence me filming it. This was took prior to going to Audi.


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

Bumping in the hope that anyone with more technical knowledge might be able to shed some light on this...

Received the car back today from Audi, the issue is still present.

The top mounts were replaced and the appropriate stretch bolts on the subframe.

Apparently there was evidence of some indentation or markings on on of the top mounts that were replaced.

They explain that they cannot find any other faults at all with the car, and are clueless regarding the noise.

Link to other thread which seems to shine light on this same issues on MK2 TTs - i have yet to find any info any any mk3s with the same issue. And also i am unaware of the fix working as they have different subframes.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1666490

Any suggestions?


----------



## debatable_andrew (Aug 4, 2019)

My first thought when I watched the video was - steering rack. Assuming that there was something amiss with the steering or suspension you might expect an initial clunk/click/groan when the play is taken up, then again when you turned the wheel back in the other direction. Yours click/click/clicks.

What is astonishing, is that they would start changing out parts seemingly at random and then give up, leaving you no wiser.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

If I were you, I'd take it back to the Dealer and refuse to have it back until sorted. Don't piss around with them or you'll never get it sorted. I had a recurring issue with our SQ5 and they couldn't at first fix it, then I get fobbed off along the lines you are describing... so words were exchanged and 2 weeks later, they'd fixed the problem. In the meantime, they lent me an S4 Evant from their stock. You should not have to go round the forums looking for answers - it's Audi's problem, not yours!


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

So i was back at the Dealers today, went for a brief drive with a Master Tech who recognises the issue. He seemed a good guy, he did explain that with the symptoms presented you would normally expect to be top mounts which have been replaced. It clearly want the issue, however he did mention that they did look a bit off when they were removed, not sure what he meant by that.

As noted there is another thread where mk2 owners have experienced near enough exactly the same issues which are fixed by replacing all the subframe bolts. I mentioned this to the Tech and he found it interesting.

The car is booked to go back to them on Monday next week, so we will see what they find i suppose!

Feel free to share any input, i have yet to find another mk3 owner with similar issues which is interesting.


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

I know my issues were completely different. But the incompetence of these Dealerships is beyond belief. As you know they gave up trying to repair mine ending in rejection and refund. its a joke.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Audi CS and the dealer will try and fob you off (as Audi CS don't want to cover the expenses and the dealer don't either) i've had an issue with my driver side rear brake which squeaks as I'm crawling as slow speed, goes away after the car is warmed up. All they do is clean the pad and a few month later the problem returns.

I've given up just won't go back to my local dealer any longer for my service.


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

Well the car has gone back today for investigations, no one has tried to fob me off as of yet, but we will see how this goes.

The car definitely does not seem well, i have felt it wanting to under steer in the wet, at normal road speeds on roundabouts. Last night, accelerating hard off a roundabout it dropped front traction and kicked the rear out all over the place.

I don't know if this could be related to the front knocking/ creaking? It could be placebo at this stage, but the steering feels off and the traction is not what i come to expect of quattro cars. I dont feel confident in the wet at all, it seems inconsistent.

I previously had a mk7 Golf R with PS4s on it and it was glued in all weathers and conditions. Maybe im spoilt by the setup of that car with the Michelins...?

Are the Pirellis known for being bad enough to make the car feel like this?


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

For anyone interested this issue has been resolved:

Audi let me know they adjusted / moved the drop links - it seems a brief explanation but the tech had left for the day as i arrived late in the evening so it was only what was written on the invoice.

Here hoping for no more issues!

Cheers


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

jonnyfRS said:


> For anyone interested this issue has been resolved:
> 
> Audi let me know they adjusted / moved the drop links - it seems a brief explanation but the tech had left for the day as i arrived late in the evening so it was only what was written on the invoice.
> 
> ...


Interesting, can't figure out why they would creak so much turning lock to lock, if it was over bumps with torsion in the bar! But obviously the tech found something amiss with it.

On the traction issues. The car came with Bridgestone's (same as my wife's Golf R). I must say the R has always given a crazy level of confidence in poor weather for me, even on the Bridgestones, I would say I had more confidence in it initially. When I dropped the silly high pressure it came set at (44/40) it was alot less nervous. After munching the front inner shoulders by 10k I put a set of PS4S on and haven't looked back. The TTRS should turn in alot quicker and feel significantly more agile than the Golf.

I did find some unpredictability with turn-in, both on lift at higher speeds and getting the power on out of bends (seemed like torque vectoring had a delayed reaction kicking in). Not huge but a little disconcerting. Moving to MSS Track springs solved that for me, it's all smoother and predicable now.


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

ross_t_boss said:


> jonnyfRS said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone interested this issue has been resolved:
> ...


Thanks for your input,

Interestingly enough, after several days of being "fixed" the knock is now back, a little less hollow, a little quieter, and more intermittent. I have informed Audi, and explained to them that i will let it develop a little before i bring it back in, il probably give it a week before i go back simply because i feel like i want to drive the car i bought for more than a week!

I i think the TT definitely feels quicker to turn in in comparison to the golf it just feels less planted, it feels skittish, which i definitely feel will be the tires, the golf always felt like it was melted to the floor and would just grip and not squirm at all in any conditions. It was a very confidence inspiring car.

I will get PS4s in the new year, hopefully when the knocking issues have been dialled out. It does seem strange how they go away and then come back again?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I would ask for a much more detailed response because the one you got just doesn't make sense. Unless the new TTRS is very different from any other stock car I've seen there can be no "adjustment/movement" to the drop links. They are fixed to the strut and the other end to the anti roll bar.


----------



## jonnyfRS (Jul 31, 2019)

qooqiiu said:


> I would ask for a much more detailed response because the one you got just doesn't make sense. Unless the new TTRS is very different from any other stock car I've seen there can be no "adjustment/movement" to the drop links. They are fixed to the strut and the other end to the anti roll bar.


Hi there!

My mistake, i read the invoice properly and it actually states removal and fitment of droplinks. I presume this means they replaced them?

Im a bit confused. The issue is still present but less so. It is somewhat intermittent now, and less hollow and loud when it does make the noise.

I also get definite noise on slow full lock turns, but feel that might be the tyres?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Wonder how many others have had this creaking issue on the MK3...was suggested to me about the front ARB 🤷....on the MK2 the front subframe bolts could be an issue hence why 034 Motorsport did a subframe bolt and top hat kit.


----------

